

CRAPL - Open source license for academic software - thejo
http://matt.might.net/articles/crapl/

======
imrehg
I donno, I keep writing code and it _is_ often crap, but the MIT style license
seems to be quite okay. I guess if there were more people using the code I
write, I might think differently. ( Like the lab hardware control code I'm
storing at <https://github.com/imrehg/labhardware> )

